# Azhag the Slaughterer model size?



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering how big is the model anyways is it worth the $100?
Is it the size of zacharias height and wide? or is it bigger? I know the size of the base but it seems to go over it big time.


----------

